# Hi everyone



## Kaiju (Mar 6, 2019)

Hi everyone!

I'm Sam (or Kaiju) and I'm from Cambridgeshire in the UK.
I love all animals but especially rats and mice. I currently have 2 female mice and 1 male (separate of course...)
I'm not a breeder, but I'd love to get into it, one day, in the future, after lots of research, so I thought I'd join here to find out more! I hope to get my future mice from a proper breeder as well.

Uh, that's it! Hope everyone's having a good day.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------

